# kohler KT17? Twin cylinder in an Ariens GT17 yard tractor



## thibodeaub (Jan 18, 2009)

Burns lots of oil and hard to start.

I would like to rebuild it myself, any ideas where I should start.

Bill


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

I would start with checking head gaskets


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Go to the Kohler website: www.kohlerplus.com
Enter as a guest and download a service manual for your engine. This way you may have a better idea of what you need to do. Check the oil for gas contamination, and justin's suggestion for head gaskets are a couple of places to start.


----------



## thibodeaub (Jan 18, 2009)

*thanks*

Thanks guys


----------

